# C.B.B.C. open results?



## jeff-bob (Apr 23, 2007)

Does anyone know the results of the Central Basin Bass Club's open at Portage Lakes? Did Marty Salchok and Dale Corley win again? How many boats? Big Bass?


----------



## bbcmur13 (Oct 24, 2007)

There were 106 boats. Those guys only caught I believe 2 1/2 pounds or so.
A little over 12 pounds won it. Kotch got big bass 4.5 lbs or so.Don't know 
exact results. 8 lbs was about 7th place. Only about 10 limits


----------



## clow (Oct 24, 2007)

Results are now posted at http://www.geocities.com/centralbasinbass/


----------

